# Adoption needed.....Sturgeon Lake, MN



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This is a racing pigeon. 2004 hatch. Showed up at a farm, stayed a few days, left and now is back. Owner says it's not worth his time to drive to get the bird OR have it shipped home. Finder of the bird is not interested in keeping it. If interested........let me know!


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

Lovebirds. If you havent had any luck placing this bird I may be able to take it. I have room and would hate to see it not get a good home. Thanks


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Thanks! The finder of this bird was going to see if he could find someone to take the bird, but I didn't find any fanciers near him at all. Just watch this thread and we'll see what happens with the bird? You'd pay for the box and shipping if we have to do that?


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

Yes I should be able to pay unless it is really high. I got some birds from Penn I can't remember the price but it was not to bad. I do not have a box right now.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm a little late with this, but saw someone reading this thread. This bird did find a home and has settled in nicely.


----------

